
Stop Using Google Trends - doener
https://medium.com/@dannypage/stop-using-google-trends-a5014dd32588#.gx5isq2w8
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11987414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11987414)

